# Hardwaresperre?



## Fraggerbee (18. April 2008)

Hi...Gibt es bei diesen billigen Fertigpcs eine Hardwaresperre also das man selber keine neue Hardware einbauen kann?
Und was kann man dagegen tun auser extra teuer beim Hersteller entsperren zu lassen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (18. April 2008)

So was hab ich noch nicht gehört. Aber ich würde da nichts ändern.

Zum einen verfällt deine Garantie (ist normalerweise ein Siegel hinten oben) und zum anderen wird dir Windows meckern und eine neue Aktivierung bei M$ verlangen.


----------



## PC Heini (18. April 2008)

Wäre mir auch neu, dass es so etwas gäbe. Heutzutags weiss man ja nie, was sich die Leute einfallen lassen, um an Kohle zu kommen.
Jetzt wollte ich noch wissen, wie sich die Sache abspielt. Hardware eingebaut und wird nicht erkannt? Oder wie ist das?


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. April 2008)

Das einzige was mir bekannt ist sind Motherboards die in Standartgehäusen den Dienst verweigern, weil über das Fertig PC Gehäuse irgendein Kontakt zwischen zwei bestimmten Schrauben hergestellt wird.


----------



## Fraggerbee (19. April 2008)

Naja ich hab schon oft von der Hardwaresperre gehört die soll im Bios und auf der Festplatte sein.
Ich glaub das nicht,da mein Rechner ein Fertigpc war und der sich prima aufrüsten lies.


----------



## Fraggerbee (22. April 2008)

Das Aufrüsten bei Herstellern ist einfach "zu teuer" ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es sowas gibt,oder noch geben wird.Den ist nichts zu viel wenns ums Geld geht.
Nun ich hab meinen selber aufgerüstet wie in meinen anderen Beitrag schon erwähnt wurde und ich zumindest hatte keine Probleme.


----------

